# ThirtyTwo Insight? Lashed



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

I have the session boots. For me it's very uncomfortable to wear. It puts pressure on top of both of my feet. Just tying them down I start feeling it.
When I first got it, I really didn't feel it. But now it's getting to point I can only wear them so long. 
I feel it the next day. 
There is a potential fix but I decided not to go that route cause I will sell it and hope to recoup some of my money for buying another boot. 

I tried on some do boots. Mutiny. They seem comfortable. I tried them on to c how and what size I needed.
I ended up buying DC scendent. Hopefully those boots will be comfortable. 
They are stiffer boots. But I also read the scendent are not as stiff as it claims to b. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I love the DC Mutinys. The heel hold is so good too. The only thing I don't like about it is that the tongue pushes against the top of my foot where it bends/flexes. Otherwise, it's good. I also ordered a smaller pair of those to try on along with the Lashed.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

iloveass said:


> Thanks for the reply. I love the DC Mutinys. The heel hold is so good too. The only thing I don't like about it is that the tongue pushes against the top of my foot where it bends/flexes. Otherwise, it's good. I also ordered a smaller pair of those to try on along with the Lashed.


That's the same issue I'm having with my 32 sessions. I hope the DC scendent doesn't do the same. 

The sessions get painful after a few runs

2by2handsofblue


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

Were your boots the correct size?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

2by2handsofblue said:


> There is a potential fix but I decided not to go that route cause I will sell it and hope to recoup some of my money for buying another boot.


Unlacing the lower part of inner boot is reversible. You can try this, and if it's not already enough to solve your issue, you can lace it back qnd still sell them.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

iloveass said:


> Currently looking at the Lashed boot, which is listed as a 6/10 Flex, same as my DC Mutiny's.
> 
> However, I keep reading online that people say it's a softer boot? Also how good will I be on durability and flex retention. I've seen some posts as well that say their lace hooks got ripped off.
> 
> Any insight on packing out and flex retention? THANKS GUYS.


Lashed are known as a soft ish boot and all boots will pack out 1/2 a size and sometimes more.


----------



## crispers (Jan 11, 2015)

I recently purchased the Lashed, I had the Bradshaws couple seasons back. Loved them but did pack out a lot, about a size but nothing double socks sorted.
Also got pretty soft but after a solid 50 days riding. 
Look forward to riding them after the 2-4 day break in.


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a pair with about 40 days on them. They do get a little mushy, but I don’t mind it too much. 32s do fit me well, but I expect I’ll go with a higher end model boot from them at the end of this season.


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

iloveass said:


> Were your boots the correct size?


I currently wear 9.5. But I did try the 9. I felt it was too tight. thinking back size 9 would of worked out. I think. 
But the problem with the boot is, just putting it on and wearing it, I start to feel the pressure. And I don't have the boa system tighten down tight yet. 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

neni said:


> Unlacing the lower part of inner boot is reversible. You can try this, and if it's not already enough to solve your issue, you can lace it back qnd still sell them.


The 32 sessions inner boot doesn't have a lacing system. Just a velcro strap 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

iloveass said:


> Were your boots the correct size?


I went to a local store to try on some DC boots to c how a size 9 will fit, it seem to fit perfectly. The tip of my toe was just touching the inner part of the boot edge. 
But they didn't have the scendent boot. So I'm hoping the scendent boot size 9 will be the same fitting like the mutiny 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## 2by2handsofblue (Mar 7, 2017)

crispers said:


> I recently purchased the Lashed, I had the Bradshaws couple seasons back. Loved them but did pack out a lot, about a size but nothing double socks sorted.
> 
> Also got pretty soft but after a solid 50 days riding.
> 
> Look forward to riding them after the 2-4 day break in.


Would heat modeling the inner liner help? 

2by2handsofblue


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I was @ a shop......trying on some Lashed.........pulled a hook off.....lacing up...........still bought a pair of Lashed XLT........stiffer........better sole and liner........half off..........had to buy 'em.........


----------



## iloveass (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the reply? How's the durability? And did it get a lot softer by a good margin?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had 2 pair of primes.
One of the pair the sizing was just fucked.

The one pair of 9's turned to mush & one of the lace hooks that's made out of fabric ripped. 

Not even worth fixing to me cause even fixed they're WAY to soft now.
Pretty shit in my opinion.
That's one of their top tier boots & not cheap.

The other pair I bought blindly cause they were fairly cheap.
And I bought them when the other pair were still new.

They were a 9.5, so a half size bigger than the first pair.
But they were so tight they must have been a size 8?

Glad I sold em while they were still shiny and new.

I won't be buying 30poo ever again.

I'm now back in a pair of FLOW boots from a few years ago.
Only reason I stopped riding the FLOWS was cause of a busted boa knob.

With over 100 days on these FLOW boots, I'm pretty sure they are still stiffer than the Primes ever were and they haven't packed out at all.
They're still a little bit tight.

I also just bought a pair of used SLX's for $40 bucks from the Burton brand manager in Vermont.

Stoked to get those, they don't even look like they've been used more than a few times & they have the infinite ride liner.

Hopefully they're as good as they're made out to be?
I just really wanted that liner.
I'd like to just be able to put that liner in every boot from now on.

Maybe I'll be able to ride all those boots in my closet that have turned to mush?


TT


----------

